# Glubot - what am I doing wrong?



## myndflyte (Feb 7, 2017)

So after seeing countless people use a glubot, I decided to get one. I filled it up with Titebond III, glue is completely primed in the outlet but no matter how hard I squeeze, I can't get glue to come out. I checked all the caps and seals and they look good but for the life of me, I can't get glue to dispense.

Am I just completely missing something obvious here or did I get a defective one?


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Is the nozzle you have on the Glubot plugged with glue? Not trying to be smart or discredit you but it happened to me.


----------



## myndflyte (Feb 7, 2017)

Sawdustguy said:


> Is the nozzle you have on the Glubot plugged with glue? Not trying to be smart or discredit you but it happened to me.


Very valid question. But no it doesn't look plugged. The first time I ever tried using it, I got glue to get about halfway into the nozzle (this is the flat one). And that took a considerable amount of squeezing to get it there.


----------



## Techsniffer (Feb 19, 2017)

myndflyte said:


> Very valid question. But no it doesn't look plugged. The first time I ever tried using it, I got glue to get about halfway into the nozzle (this is the flat one). And that took a considerable amount of squeezing to get it there.


At first I had the same problem, what I did to fix it was to cut back the nozzle to the start of the second 'step'.

My initial problems were two fold:
1. The plastic flashing at the first step was still blocking some of the flow
2. For wood glue being more viscous than say paper glue the first step simply was too small to allow it to flow

Once I cut the nozzle back one more step the opening was then large enough to allow glue to easily flow up and out without much effort. I hope this helps.

Obviously check and make sure there is no dried glue in the nozzle (this usually happens to me when I forget to put the cap back on and leave it out overnight)


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

we use glubots in the shop for titebond II. 


when I try TB III in the glubots, it dries up in the small feed tube every time and ruins the glubot. quit using it in the glubots... if you figure it out let me know.


----------



## myndflyte (Feb 7, 2017)

Techsniffer said:


> At first I had the same problem, what I did to fix it was to cut back the nozzle to the start of the second 'step'.
> 
> My initial problems were two fold:
> 1. The plastic flashing at the first step was still blocking some of the flow
> ...


That's a good idea, I'll give that a shot.


----------



## myndflyte (Feb 7, 2017)

TimPa said:


> we use glubots in the shop for titebond II.
> 
> 
> when I try TB III in the glubots, it dries up in the small feed tube every time and ruins the glubot. quit using it in the glubots... if you figure it out let me know.


Do you mean that it dries up in the tube between the bottom of the container and the tip or the glue is drying in the tip? I thought that might have been happening but I stuck a wire down the tube and hit the bottom of it without running into anything that seemed like dry glue.


----------



## Techsniffer (Feb 19, 2017)

TimPa said:


> we use glubots in the shop for titebond II.
> 
> 
> when I try TB III in the glubots, it dries up in the small feed tube every time and ruins the glubot. quit using it in the glubots... if you figure it out let me know.


Sounds like you're not getting the tip 'cap' screwed on properly, when I first filled my Glu-Bot I noticed that I had the cap on a little odd and it allowed air into the straw and started to dry out the glue. A little messing with it and I was able to get it to seal properly with no further dried glue problems.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I am not familiar with that brand glue bottle but I have a couple of bottles that I have to pull the head of the bottle up for the glue to come out, I don't know if your's is like that or not.


----------



## Techsniffer (Feb 19, 2017)

BigJim said:


> I am not familiar with that brand glue bottle but I have a couple of bottles that I have to pull the head of the bottle up for the glue to come out, I don't know if your's is like that or not.


This is the glue bottle were talking about, they are super handy and produce less mess and drips than most other bottles.

FastCap Glu-Bot 16 Oz


----------



## myndflyte (Feb 7, 2017)

It turns out cutting down the tip a bit fixed the problem. I barely squeeze it and it flows like crazy now. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Techsniffer (Feb 19, 2017)

myndflyte said:


> It turns out cutting down the tip a bit fixed the problem. I barely squeeze it and it flows like crazy now. Thanks for the tips!


Glad I could help! I have been using mine a lot on my current project, never realized the waste I had with other bottles until I have almost zero now. You dont think about that drip here or there, or that time where way too much came out that you had not intended


----------

